# How much does a christening service cost?



## hayley1989

I want to get evie christened this year, my OH isnt so keen. Im not religious in the slightest but i was christened and i think its a nice thing for a child to be christened. I was just wondering how much it would cost (roughly) I have a friend who designs her own christening wear (www.angelsandfishes.com) so i think il get her gown from there. xx


----------



## Mrs Muggy

We had our LO christened and it was free, we just gave a donation to the church
x


----------



## hayley1989

Oh right, how much did you donate if you dont mind me asking xx


----------



## huggybear

We had Lo christened and all you need to to is make a donation to the church, there is no set fee, you give how much you like.


----------



## special_kala

Rivers was free


----------



## Tsia

we donated £40.. but alot of ppl donate half that.. 

then what cost us was the hall afterwards cos our house isnt appropriate for loads of family and guests. 

Outfit I got cheaply on ebay.. 




made the cake myself for about £20!!

it doesnt have to be a fortune.. we are no overly religious either (me catholic not ever practised just summink to get my dad back in the divorce my mum said cos she is one) and OH is C of E.. so Mylo was christian too.


----------



## Harveysmum369

Yeah we just had to make a donation.xx


----------



## hayley1989

Thanks for all your help ladies! Iv just got to convince my OH now lol. I think its a ncie thing to have for your baby, noone really does it these days:shrug: noone that i really know anyway lol. xx


----------

